# Seafood Gumbo!!!!!



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

I made a big pot of da gumbo for tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Nothing like big blue crabs in da gumbo.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks delicious!


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

looks delicious! Care to share the recipe?


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Gumbo recipe....*

I use a jar of cookwells gumbo mix along with a normal mix of seafood. Crab meat, shrimp, and some fresh trout. The crabs I take a big Dutch oven and mince onion, garlic, and celery. A small dab of butter and about 1/4 cup of olive oil, tsp paprika, 1tsp chili powder, Italian seasoning, Tony's, Tabasco, 1 heaping tbl spoon of better than good bacon jam, and juice of 1 lime.

Mix onions, celery, garlic, spices, oil, and butter. Cook till onions are clear. Splash of wite wine, 1 cup of water, and cleaned whole crabs broken in half. Cook on high heat stirring frequently about 5 min, turn crabs over and cook about 5 min or until sauce reduces. Dump in gumbo pot, then deglaze pot with white wine add butter and sautÃ©ed shrimp and crab meat. Couple of min at most till shrimp are just about cooked then add to gumbo. With everything in gumbo bring to a boil, then turn off heat. Allow to cool and serve over rice. Not hard dish to make, but prepare at lunch for dinner or at breakfast for lunch. I think allowing it to cool, then reheating gives a better flavor.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

You win. Your prize? Me for leftovers.


----------

